# *******MAS CUSCO********



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

hOLAS bueno taba webing en internet(cosa rara =P)y me encontrè estas fotos de Cusco y machu picchu.Asi q ...hay van:






































































































hotel Howard Jhonson Savoy Plaza



















Plaza de armas Quillabamba









Aguas calientes































































































































la pampa y Pachatusan

:eek2:









las tres ventanas



















FIN


----------



## incaSC (Jul 17, 2005)

Has encontrado buenas imagenes de Cusco Caludia kay: , como siempre, me gusta las plaza de Armas y Machu Picchu (me encantan ) y tmbn









las llamas seee


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

que buenisimas fotos, Cusco como siempre lo maximo, y magico !


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Lindas fotos Clau!

pd: es Howard JOHNSON.


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

como siempre, ESPECTACULAR CUZCO


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Wow, cusco no deja de impresionarme, unico.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

WOW...que tal rocon!!! Nada que hacer, los Incas si sabian trabajar con piedras.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

J Block said:


> Lindas fotos Clau!
> 
> pd: es Howard JOHNSON.



Desculpe asted :master:


----------



## Wolmisted (Jul 28, 2005)

sin duda cusco es una ciudad unica en el mundo

espectaculares las fotos q muestran a machupicchu desde otro angulo


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

siempre es bacán ver más fotos de esta ciudad


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

*ClauDia* said:


> hOLAS bueno taba webing en internet(cosa rara =P)y me encontrè estas fotos de Cusco y machu picchu.Asi q ...hay van:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wowww que tal foto, cusco alucinante


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

:eek2: :eek2: increible :eek2: :eek2:​


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Muy buenas fotos clau! muy buena la de la piedra y tb las de la ciudad, Macchu Pichu como siempre único, aunque ya ha empezado a salir la competencia (Choquequirao, Kuélap, etc.)


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Franco, la de la roca si que es alucinante, da la impresion de que se hubiera construido primero los muros y luego haber puesto encima la rocasa esa.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

cusco siempre va ser cusco osea siempre hermoso, gracias claudia x las fotos


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Que bello es cuzco....una de las ciudades coloniales mas hermosas y místicas de latinoamerica!


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

que lindo es Cuzco , no se dan cuenta que está tan bien cuidada que sus
tejados son uniformemente de tejas rojas al estilo serrano y le dan un aspecto
tan pintoresco , creo que es el ejemplo a seguir por ejemplo Huaraz y otras ciudades , atraerían mas turistas .


----------



## lucho (Feb 25, 2005)

pongo mas fotos de esta bella ciudad.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

[/QUOTE]

:eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: 

ohhhhhhhhh ,que belleza ,cuzco es unico.

le hallo un parecido con quito


----------



## VIRUS (Dec 29, 2004)

oyes clau... y de donde eres?


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

hola virus... :sly: soy de lima...<---


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

En las ultimas fotos de puede apreciar un barrio aparentemente residencial, muy bien se podrían levantar allí, edificios altos aunque sea de 12 o 15 pisos.


----------

